# TTTSNH, the pics I don't want Da Moma to see



## Brink

*Disclaimer*
This one is top secret, and getting worked on when Moma da Brink isn't around.
Spill the beans, and I will demonstrate going ape $#%t?!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Brink

She mentioned she wanted a simple box to hold her bangles.

Spalted elm is simple

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink

Cut, machine. Let's see what we got here.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Brink

Used the table saw to cut some coves.
This was dusty, and the spalted stuff wreaked havoc with my sinuses.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Brink

Is she peeking?

Ok, good.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Coves, compound angles. Still pretty simple.
Now to figure out some joinery.
Remember, it's a secret...

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg




----------



## Brink

Inlaid, hand cut, compound angle dovetail joints?
That's pretty simple, no?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

no

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

woodtickgreg said:


> no

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Kevin



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Two Brink projects at one time?

 Oh my... I almost see entertainment well into summer 2017!! 

 BUT... Christmas is only 83 days away, so he's gonna hafta hurry on this one!


----------



## Brink

rocky1 said:


> Two Brink projects at one time?
> 
> Oh my... I almost see entertainment well into summer 2017!!
> 
> BUT... Christmas is only 83 days away, so he's gonna hafta hurry on this one!



Three projects are going on. One wasn't worth posting anything, yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1




----------



## Wilson's Woodworking




----------



## Tony




----------



## ripjack13

Brink said:


> Three projects are going on. One wasn't worth posting anything, yet



If it's worth doing, then it's worth doing it right. And doing it righ is by posting pictures of all your creations. That's what this forum is about.
Don't be shy....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950

Beautiful chunk of wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings




----------



## barry richardson

Nice design, I really like the look, it will be interesting to see how you do dovetails on an angle like that...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink

First step of making inlaid DT's.
Rabet the inside ends of the boards

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink

Then glue in a piece of contrasting wood.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MKTacop




----------



## Brink

Trimming the walnut flush.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Trimming the walnut flush.
> 
> View attachment 114449



Aren't you supposed to be at work breaking machines in two?


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> Aren't you supposed to be at work breaking machines in two?



Check how's your day thread


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Check how's your day thread



That's too much free time for a monkey. You could get into trouble. You might better go down to the local bio lab and ask them to do some experiments on you instead. Safer that way.


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> That's too much free time for a monkey. You could get into trouble. You might better go down to the local bio lab and ask them to do some experiments on you instead. Safer that way.



Do you want the risk of mutant primates running around?


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Do you want the risk of mutant primates running around?



I thought homo sapiens were mutant primates.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> I thought homo sapiens were mutant primates.



That's what I meant

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink

DT time. Coves and compound angles makes laying them out a bit challenging. 

I need to use a square to set the DT angle



 

Here the outer edge of the cove, along with the tails are marked.



 

The bevel gauge I used for the angled cuts is used to set the cut lines.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink

All marked

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink

Cuts and chops.
The tails are thin compared to the pins. Black walnut will be applied to the sides of the tails.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

Holy smokes, way out of my comfort zone! I can't wait to see this joinery come together. Very cool Brinkster.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## David Van Asperen

I too want to see them , it truly amazes me that those can be made . Way beyond me, just to think about trying to figure it all out gives me a headache.
It will be glorious for sure
Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Brink

Glue walnut to the sides of the tails.



 

Then trim flush.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Brink

Mark and cut pins.

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## Brink

One corner is done.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 9 | +Karma 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Awesome craftsmanship.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## rocky1

It's bad enough that he actually did that on a compound angle and a cove, and made it work, then he's got to show off, and put that squiggly line of Walnut in there, and make it all work!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## ripjack13

You're shining now...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink

Was finally able to finish the inlays.
Next up, cut the rest of the pins.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony

Brink, that is beyond cool man! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

i used several expletives after a holy. nice work

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Getting there

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## Brink

All four sides are done.

Reactions: Way Cool 8


----------



## Brink

I had a nice, clear piece of oak. Left over from cutting a few boards for a friend yesterday.
Problem, it's too narrow. So I used a trick I just read about in a magazine.
First I ripped a diagonal cut.



 

After jointing the two edges, I moved the two halves to "widen" the board.



 

Then glue them together.

Reactions: Way Cool 5 | Useful 1


----------



## Tony

Brink said:


> I had a nice, clear piece of oak. Left over from cutting a few boards for a friend yesterday.
> Problem, it's too narrow. So I used a trick I just read about in a magazine.
> First I ripped a diagonal cut.
> 
> View attachment 115111
> 
> After jointing the two edges, I moved the two halves to "widen" the board.
> 
> View attachment 115112
> 
> Then glue them together.
> 
> View attachment 115113



Cool, never seen that one! Curious to see how the finished board looks. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Brink

Tony said:


> Cool, never seen that one! Curious to see how the finished board looks. Tony

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Brink

Hinges...

Hinges....

The yet to be top will need hinges....

I got something I will try

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## woodman6415

Brink said:


> I had a nice, clear piece of oak. Left over from cutting a few boards for a friend yesterday.
> Problem, it's too narrow. So I used a trick I just read about in a magazine.
> First I ripped a diagonal cut.
> 
> View attachment 115111
> 
> After jointing the two edges, I moved the two halves to "widen" the board.
> 
> View attachment 115112
> 
> Then glue them together.
> 
> View attachment 115113



Very cool " trick " ... new one for me ... thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Brink said:


> Hinges...
> 
> Hinges....
> 
> The yet to be top will need hinges....
> 
> I got something I will try


I'm interested huckelberry!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

I don't know but you better hurry your monkey ass up, you started this project 2 months ago and don't have the lid attached yet, and you still got to build it, attach it, build however many trays, drawers, fold up walk in closets and whatever inside, then finish the box inside and out. And, you only got 30 days left before Mama Da Brink is gonna be expecting a box under the tree!!!!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Brink

Started on the hinges.
more in this later.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink

Cut and smoothed the underside of the lid.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Brink

Back to the hinges...

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very cool my friend! I'm diggin it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink

Busy shaping the lid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

This is where I'm at

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 10 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I like those hold fast, did you make them? I have been thinking of giving it a shot at making some.


----------



## Brink

woodtickgreg said:


> I like those hold fast, did you make them? I have been thinking of giving it a shot at making some.


----------



## woodtickgreg

3/4 round bar?


----------



## Brink

woodtickgreg said:


> 3/4 round bar?



5/8"


----------



## woodtickgreg

Brink said:


> 5/8"


Hmmm, 3/4 too stiff? 5/8 more springy?


----------



## Brink

woodtickgreg said:


> Hmmm, 3/4 too stiff? 5/8 more springy?



3/4" holes in my bench


----------



## Brink

The holdfast should fit like this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## LoneStar

Brink you need a Government job somewhere, maybe IRS. You've got a talent for making simple things extremely complicated !

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Brink

Feet...
Feet.

This box needs little feet


----------



## Brink

Use a round plane to cut a cove

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink

Rip to width.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

A little miter saw work.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink

Little bracket feet.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## woodtickgreg

Me likey!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 7 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## NYWoodturner

Those are fantastic! proportionately perfect and carry the lines of the box all the way down. That is a truly impressive piece!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Blueglass

I love that. I don't know how I've missed this page this long but wow!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink

Lid with first coat of shellac

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Nice lid.....crappy picture!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Brink

All done.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 6 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodman6415

That piece of art is awesome ... great job .. if that don't get you a sandwich nothing will ...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

WOW Brink! Fantastic and thanks for sharing your work with us!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink

woodman6415 said:


> That piece of art is awesome ... great job .. if that don't get you a sandwich nothing will ...



I get Moma Brinks world famous seven cheese grilled samich

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink

Little over two months to make. Busy time of year


----------



## vegas urban lumber

and all i got my wife was the Richard Petty driving experience 30 laps driving a nascar experience of a lifetime package. i got lucky and traded them some pallet racking they needed for it. i got off easy this christmas. that awesome box you made oughta make her happy for years to come. truly the details in that box are pretty astounding. i'm not much of a flatworker really so those layered dovetails are beyond my comprehension

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist

Brink said:


> All done.
> View attachment 118399
> 
> View attachment 118400
> 
> View attachment 118401
> 
> View attachment 118402
> 
> View attachment 118403




Just how many bangles does she have??


----------



## Brink

Spinartist said:


> Just how many bangles does she have??



Hundred or so


----------



## Tony

That is stunning work Brink! My hat's off to you, really awesome job! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Looks great brother! Amazing piece of work done by hand and unplugged.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD

Nice work! Lots of little details and a nice design... clever monkey!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

That's amazing work. seriously inspired brink.

By day you are a mild mannered heavy equipment repair guy; by night a multi cheese sammy eat'n super craftsmonkey.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## rocky1

Brink said:


> I get Moma Brinks world famous seven cheese grilled samich





Brink said:


> Little over two months to make. Busy time of year




Damned if a guy couldn't get awful hungry waitin on that samich!! And, I thought my wife was slow in the kitchen!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Brink

rocky1 said:


> Damned if a guy couldn't get awful hungry waitin on that samich!! And, I thought my wife was slow in the kitchen!!



Guess that's better than marrying a fast woman

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

That is truly a great job brink. I like the hinges the most. I'm going to try to replicate (Read as: straight up copy your design) on a future box project.


Now...about your spelling.....



 



Brink said:


> All done.
> View attachment 118403

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## vegas urban lumber

where's cristo celebrating this year


----------



## Brink

Oh CRAP!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink

110 dead on cuts, 
I even looked up "merry" to make sure I got it right.

Reactions: Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

Brink said:


> 110 dead on cuts,
> I even looked up "merry" to make sure I got it right.



oooohhhhh the details are the devil

merry cristnas to all and to all a good chuckle

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Brink said:


> 110 dead on cuts,
> I even looked up "merry" to make sure I got it right.


You're kidding... this is a scrap chunk that your brinking around with us. you don't make mistakes like that...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

@SENC this is why I don't do word of the week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink

Don Ratcliff said:


> You're kidding... this is a scrap chunk that your brinking around with us. you don't make mistakes like that...



Not messing. I did that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

Brink said:


> Not messing. I did that


i can see it's the widened oak board he did that fancy diagonal cut trick on

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

That must be an inside joke for mama da brink. I don't believe you could do that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

i'll bet moma wouldn't have it any other way

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

Don Ratcliff said:


> That must be an inside joke for mama da brink. I don't believe you could do that



No, note a joke. Teacher moma will spot that one


----------



## Brink

vegas urban lumber said:


> i'll bet moma wouldn't have it any other way



I have to change that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

Stoopid fifth grade reading level.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I get it, the entire thing is totally perfect so you intentionally had to make a mistake at the end to prove your humanity...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brink

I gotta sand that off, without scuffing the finish on the lid


----------



## Brink

Don Ratcliff said:


> I get it, the entire thing is totally perfect so you intentionally had to make a mistake at the end to prove your humanity...


 
I wish, humanity? Never

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

i don't know much about you brink, other than the sh!t these turkeys on WB give you. but i sure like your style


----------



## rocky1

You maybe better, or she'll think you sent off to Mississsipie and had it made!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Since you are doing it over in cursive you wrote nerry not merry.


----------



## vegas urban lumber

i can see this redo taking several attempts. i've personally been there


----------



## Brink

vegas urban lumber said:


> i don't know much about you brink, other than the sh!t these turkeys on WB give you. but i sure like your style



I'm waiting for someone to pay me to go away

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Don Ratcliff said:


> Since you are doing it over in cursive you wrote nerry not merry.



It's how I make my m's


----------



## Brink

vegas urban lumber said:


> i can see this redo taking several attempts. i've personally been there



One shot fix


----------



## vegas urban lumber

Nerry an M in that imspcription

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Brink said:


> I'm waiting for someone to pay me to go away

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC

Brink said:


> @SENC this is why I don't do word of the week.


Somehow I missed this thread - but was so blown away by the box I didn't notice the spelling. Free pass on this one, Brink, and I bet Moma Da Brink lets it pass, too. Gorgeous work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Brink said:


> Stoopid fifth grade reading level.



Your tail must have distracted you....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

OMG! Sorry brinkster but I didn't notice it until it was pointed out and then I nearly peed myself laughing, damn that's funny. 
I do crap like that all the time! My mother once decorated a cake, beautiful, and wrote in the frosting "Happy Brithday" We all had a good laugh, cut the cake, and enjoyed it. I would leave it, I'm sure she will love it and you just the same!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink

vegas urban lumber said:


> i don't know much about you brink, other than the sh!t these turkeys on WB give you. but i sure like your style



If you knew me, you'd be joining right in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

hey i have never been one to bully someone based on their faulty DNA

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink

vegas urban lumber said:


> hey i have never been one to bully someone based on their faulty DNA



That would be a lot of members to get on.
Latest count, 4097 minus me.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Like 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1

* What??? * 

You seriously were having a Missisiisisissisispian spelling moment? 

Nice recovery!!


----------



## Brink

rocky1 said:


> * What??? *
> 
> You seriously were having a Missisiisisissisispian spelling moment?
> 
> Nice recovery!!



Sad, isn't it?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1

Yep... makes one think you mighta been over there in that Irish Spirits thread before signing the box!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DKMD

Brink said:


> No, note a joke. Teacher moma will spot that one



I see that you fixed it, but in the future, maybe just include a red pen with any handmade gifts you plan to inscribe.

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Good fix....now we just gotta work on your cursive. Your m's look like n's...but that's another story for another thread....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

as i said before nerry an M in that impscription

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Oh man! You shoulda left it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

now his wife is gonna think someone else made it

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Brink

Wrapped, with a bow

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

A wood workers bow....whooda thunk it?


----------



## Brink

woodtickgreg said:


> A wood workers bow....whooda thunk it?



It's a Bribbon

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Brink said:


> It's a Bribbon


Whatever! Don't get all technical with me! Simian.


----------



## Brink

woodtickgreg said:


> Whatever! Don't get all technical with me! Simian.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

will anyone be able to decipher the lable

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I get the monkeyism now.
TTTSNH 
The
Text
That
She
Never
Had

You planned this all along... silly monkey...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Don Ratcliff said:


> I get the monkeyism now.
> TTTSNH
> The
> Text
> That
> She
> Never
> Had
> 
> You planned this all along... silly monkey...



That works, too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

ripjack13 said:


> That is truly a great job brink. I like the hinges the most. I'm going to try to replicate (Read as: straight up copy your design) on a future box project.
> 
> 
> Now...about your spelling.....
> 
> View attachment 118441


I'm about 3 years late on this thread, but I would have defended myself by asking how many of you have ever tried writing on red oak if that what it is. For me, it's darn near impossible not to have straight lines where there should be curves. The pores were the problem............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## B Rogers

I'm a little late to the thread as well but that was an awesome build. I wish I had the knowledge to make something like that. Amazing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Casey Botts

Just found this thread, and I was so relieved you made the spelling error at the end. I was feeling so inadequate. That was such a beautiful box, like many others, I didn’t notice the spelling either.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

TTTWND...the thread that will never die....
sorry brinkster.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

ripjack13 said:


> TTTWND...the thread that will never die....
> sorry brinkster.



I think this was the last TTTSNH post


----------



## ripjack13

Brink said:


> I think this was the last TTTSNH post



NOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> I thought homo sapiens were mutant primates.





ripjack13 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOO



that was the big mans last comment on my posts.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

Brink said:


> that was the big mans last comment on my posts.



I say this, jokingly, with a smile and a tear in my eye because that day is soon upon us again....
Well, if it didn't take you so long to make stuff, he may have had another chance to reply.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------

